# Cancellation of reservation beyond window



## VacationForever (Jun 25, 2015)

I remember reading about in the Worldmark forums but have forgotten the answer and have been unable to find the answer since then.

I have a reservation made for August 2015 and the cancel by date is listed as about 30 days before (in July).  I am scheduled for an unplanned surgery next week and may need to cancel within the 30 days window if I end up with complications, is cancellation within 30 days even possible?


----------



## cotraveller (Jun 26, 2015)

If you cancel after the cancel-by date that is listed on you reservation you will get any housekeeping fee or token you used returned.  You may or may not get the credits (or cash) back that you used to make the reservation. If the reservation is picked up by another owner and there are no units vacant for the time of your reservation you will get a refund for those days that were used by another owner.  You need to call and request an audit for that to happen, it is not done automatically.  You need to wait until after the last day of the cancelled reservation before you call.


----------



## samara64 (Jun 26, 2015)

I would call Owner care and explain the situation to them.

If you have paperwork to prove it, they will most likely cancel without penalty.

I did it once and it turned out OK.


----------



## VacationForever (Jun 26, 2015)

Thank you very much for the replies.  The information is coming back to me when I read them.  I must be getting dementia.


----------



## cotraveller (Jun 26, 2015)

sptung said:


> Thank you very much for the replies.  The information is coming back to me when I read them.  I must be getting dementia.



Not dementia, we call those senior moments.    Samara64 is right, I didn't consider the medical factor.  Owner services says they treat each case individually but they have been known to be very good about cancellations for medical reasons.  I'd definitely call if you end up needing to cancel.


----------

